# Trucks & Buses: America vs Europe



## ppplus (Nov 24, 2007)

I am interested in knowing your opinion about trucks and buses in america and europe


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

I've used the local bus in San Francisco and Los Angeles. I found these buses very outdated, dirty and uncomfortable in comparing with the buses I used in Europe. But maybe because the States are more car minded and Europeans travel more with the local buses.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Why not Brazilian buses, they are more comfortable than european.


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

xrtn2 said:


> Why not Brazilian buses, they are more comfortable than european.


Definitely not the urban ones.They are the worst I have even been to.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Phobos said:


> Definitely not the urban ones.They are the worst I have even been to.


They are ugly, but very comfortable,

see


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

The new brazilian buses are so beautiful


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

And since when is Brazil not America? The OP didn't state US particularly.


----------



## ppplus (Nov 24, 2007)

South American buses and trucks are manufactured by European companies based in Brazil and Argentina.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

ppplus said:


> South American buses and trucks are manufactured by European companies based in Brazil and Argentina.


Caio, marcopolo, busscar are brazilian companies.


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

xrtn2 said:


> Caio, marcopolo, busscar are brazilian companies.


The examples shown do look very european though (both on the in and outside) so I wouldn't be surprised if some cooperation has taken place. The interior shown indicates a level of comfort and a standard of finishing that has been more or less standard in German and Swiss buses for the last couple of decades.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I much prefer the trucks we have here in America (Canada and the United States), but like European buses more than the ones over here.


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

Why the **** is Asia not part of the comparison? Why is Asia always being ignored by European posters? I would like to show buses from Indonesia:bash:


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

xrtn2 said:


> They are ugly, but very comfortable,
> 
> see


They are ugly and very uncomfortable. I can taste a lot of them in Sao Paulo. If you want comfortable urban bus, taste a Citaro :cheers:



icracked said:


> Why the **** is Asia not part of the comparison? Why is Asia always being ignored by European posters? I would like to show buses from Indonesia:bash:



I think ppplus is not an european poster.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

The brazilian Bus


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

arriaca said:


> They are ugly and very uncomfortable. I can taste a lot of them in Sao Paulo. If you want comfortable urban bus, taste a Citaro :cheers:


----------



## ppplus (Nov 24, 2007)

icracked said:


> Why the **** is Asia not part of the comparison? Why is Asia always being ignored by European posters? I would like to show buses from Indonesia:bash:


Icracked presents buses and truck from Asia.

I'm not European poster


----------



## alyers (Nov 30, 2011)

yeah! good bus !


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

I agree with US buses being outdated and dirty. Mind you, most are nice and tolerable, but the people who ride them LOVE to trash and vandalize them.

The buses I rode in Netherlands were nice though.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

This is what the buses in my city look like. Fortunately they've been repainted since this picture, and the rust plaguing them has been fixed. It's still a poor design, and they're only wheelchair accessible via a lift on the side. 

Those Brazilian coaches look very nice. I prefer to travel by train, but motorcoach isn't a bad way to go.



As an aside, that church is being turned into a restaurant. The only major change they're making to the building will be a glass ceiling inside over the dining area.


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

xrtn2 said:


> The brazilian Bus


I bet all brazilian buses have just been taken out of the factory :lol: anyway those marcopolo buses are not brazilian, that company just builds the bodies.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

No one cares about buses in America, sorry to say!


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

Germany: Neoplan Skyliner


----------

